# Crate Training



## charliechan (Jun 25, 2019)

Hello all! Our 17 week old Havanese completed a 2 week board and stay training program about a week ago that was focused on socialization, crate training, potty training (bell ringing for outside), and basic commands. We opted to do this because we live in an apartment and every time we put her in her crate she would scream bloody murder. Plus, she would pee and or poop in there too. She also was completely fixated on me as well as constantly biting me. Very frustrating. So, we sent her to puppy summer camp. I missed that little girl more than I knew I could! We were so happy to get her back! The trainer said she did great with her crate training, only crying for a few minutes when put in and then completely settled down. She was in it primarily at night. A little during day. She learned a lot. She rings the bell by the door to be let out now, and has only had a few accidents in the house. She learned her basic commands really well and that’s helped some biting issues as well as her focus on me alone. The only issue is that she still barks and whines about being put in the crate. I work outside the home as does my husband during the day. We have her in there from about 8:15 to 1 (at latest) and then from 1:30 to 5:30 (at latest). I come home at lunch every day and take her out several times and we play. She doesn’t have accidents in there but it takes her about a half hour in the mornings to settle down and then the afternoon she is seriously restless and intermittently barks and whines throughout the afternoon. I give her a teething toy with peanut butter on it and a few little pieces of cheese to get her in there as well as her favorite toy. She also has food and water as well. Once she’s out of her crate, she’s out for the evening. She sleeps in bed with us with no problems at all beyond a wake up call to go out every now and again. 

I want her to be able to be in the crate when she needs to be. So she needs to get used to it but I also don’t want a pup full of nervous energy. She’s anxious for about an hour after we get home. I was thinking maybe since she does better in the mornings, continue doing that and then the afternoons put her in the playpen with a little more room? The only reason I hesitate to do that is she’s a poop eater. I guess she’ll just get a good teeth brushing everyday. 😂 We do have a playpen already but we have an older dog who likes to shove it in Dahl’s face that she gets to be out while Dahl doesn’t. If we put her in the play pen, there isn’t a place in the apartment to separate them without my carpet being in danger of accidents. Any advise? Do I keep plugging along with the crate? Should I get her some calming treats? I love her to pieces and don’t want a completely neurotic dog!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's a LOT of crate time for a young puppy. (or even an adult dog, really) That's more than 8 hours a day crated, and more than 16 hours a day, if you count the night time. Really not even enough time for her body to develop normally. It's not surprising that she is bonkers when she finally gets time to move around.

Have you considered daycare?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Could you separate your older, more reliable dog into the bedroom for a few days while you introduce the puppy to the expen in the afternoons? Then gradually add the older dog back into the area once the puppy is comfortable in the expen?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> Have you considered daycare?


Daycare worked really well for us. We use a local daycare center with outdoor play areas and a service provider app and I like both for different situations. If you go through an app service it's not usually a center, but individual care providers signed up through the app. In your situation that might work better for you because one person can accommodate you and help you meet your goals better than a center, in my experience. Then you can trust that the crate training can continue for a portion of the day but the person can also provide more playtime/exercise while she's little. Our daycare center did have an hour of "quiet time" during the day after lunch in crates. This was good for our puppy because he loves to play with other dogs and didn't ever want to rest on his own when he was there.

I like to use the center for drop in visits when I have a lot of errands and I'll be out most of the day, and I use the daycare person in my neighborhood more regularly (usually every Thursday during the school year).

It took us time to find the right people and places.


----------



## charliechan (Jun 25, 2019)

krandall said:


> That's a LOT of crate time for a young puppy. (or even an adult dog, really) That's more than 8 hours a day crated, and more than 16 hours a day, if you count the night time. Really not even enough time for her body to develop normally. It's not surprising that she is bonkers when she finally gets time to move around.
> 
> Have you considered daycare?


I don't crate her at night because she's in the crate during day. I would never leave a pup in a crate that many hours of the day. She sleeps in bed with us. &#128522; We play and run around all evening and don't go to bed until around 11 or so usually and up around 6:30 usually to play for a couple hours.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

a lot going on that I think you need some professional help with.


----------



## charliechan (Jun 25, 2019)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Could you separate your older, more reliable dog into the bedroom for a few days while you introduce the puppy to the expen in the afternoons? Then gradually add the older dog back into the area once the puppy is comfortable in the expen?


That's a good idea! Although our older dog doesn't really like being confined at all either. We'll figure it out!


----------



## charliechan (Jun 25, 2019)

davetgabby said:


> a lot going on that I think you need some professional help with.


We have a trainer that she worked with. The trainer recommended calming treats but I don't wanna go that route unless necessary.

I set up her play pen when I went at lunch and already it's much better. She's actually sleeping and after a little bit of hovering from my older dog, she's sleeping too. &#128522; I'm sure they are enjoying the Curious George I put on as well. &#128053; This seems like it'll be the way to go. Will keep everyone posted! Thanks for all the responses!!!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Honestly, this still seems like a huge amount of crate time. My hav would go crazy just being alone all that time (we can do maybe 3 hrs total and he's almost 8 months old. We love him but he's a velcro dog, which I accept since someone is usually home, so you're doing well in that your pup seems to tolerate that. I can't imagine him being crated most of the day. Because yes she's sleeping with you and getting some exercise in the evening, but that's still most hours of the day without access to vigorous exercise. I think you're on the right track with the play pen and toys to stimulate her. Plus your other dog will be her buddy. My husband turns on kids' shows for him when we leave too! LOL


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

charliechan said:


> We have a trainer that she worked with. The trainer recommended calming treats but I don't wanna go that route unless necessary.
> 
> I set up her play pen when I went at lunch and already it's much better. She's actually sleeping and after a little bit of hovering from my older dog, she's sleeping too. &#128522; I'm sure they are enjoying the Curious George I put on as well. &#128053; This seems like it'll be the way to go. Will keep everyone posted! Thanks for all the responses!!!


Great to hear!

I'm not sure what you mean by "necessary," but treats are the only way I can think of to provide positive reinforcement when you're not there so I think it's a good bet.

I remember reading about someone who crates during the workday describing what they did when they brought their puppy home. They planned it carefully and had people come in during the day. I don't remember who it was, but I know a lot of members work, so maybe searching through some of the old threads would help.


----------



## charliechan (Jun 25, 2019)

Melissa Woods said:


> Honestly, this still seems like a huge amount of crate time. My hav would go crazy just being alone all that time (we can do maybe 3 hrs total and he's almost 8 months old. We love him but he's a velcro dog, which I accept since someone is usually home, so you're doing well in that your pup seems to tolerate that. I can't imagine him being crated most of the day. Because yes she's sleeping with you and getting some exercise in the evening, but that's still most hours of the day without access to vigorous exercise. I think you're on the right track with the play pen and toys to stimulate her. Plus your other dog will be her buddy. My husband turns on kids' shows for him when we leave too! LOL


We have been putting her in the play pen everyday now. She's much calmer and our older dog is being super cool about it! We have a camera on them and I'm constantly checking on the girls throughout the day. Dahlia sleeps a lot but plays and eats and is doing well! Luckily with our schedules now, she's only in the play pen 4 days a week and I still come home and play with her during my lunch time. She's adapted really well. Can't say I blame her not liking the crate, I'm claustrophobic and would have been doing the same thing!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

charliechan said:


> We have been putting her in the play pen everyday now. She's much calmer and our older dog is being super cool about it! We have a camera on them and I'm constantly checking on the girls throughout the day. Dahlia sleeps a lot but plays and eats and is doing well! Luckily with our schedules now, she's only in the play pen 4 days a week and I still come home and play with her during my lunch time. She's adapted really well. Can't say I blame her not liking the crate, I'm claustrophobic and would have been doing the same thing!


Haha makes total sense! I'm glad it's going better.


----------



## charliechan (Jun 25, 2019)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> charliechan said:
> 
> 
> > We have a trainer that she worked with. The trainer recommended calming treats but I don't wanna go that route unless necessary.
> ...


Oh, we are constantly giving her regular treats! I was talking about the calming treats our trainer recommended. They are all natural hemp extract with other calming herbals in them for anxiety. We don't want to medicate her to calm her down. &#128522;

I really appreciate all the advice! This is a new breed and while I thought I had done all my research, it's never enough!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

charliechan said:


> Oh, we are constantly giving her regular treats! I was talking about the calming treats our trainer recommended. They are all natural hemp extract with other calming herbals in them for anxiety. We don't want to medicate her to calm her down. &#128522;
> 
> I really appreciate all the advice! This is a new breed and while I thought I had done all my research, it's never enough!


 Haha, I wondered what you meant by "calming" treats, I thought maybe your trainer meant that a stuffed Kong could be calming?

You could also try chews, though I know leaving her alone with them when you don't know her chewing habits yet might be tricky. My puppy seriously was worn out by chewing on a bully stick! I used to give it to him when I needed to work, though I worked from home.

Glad to hear she's adjusting


----------

